# Georgia Fans



## weathermantrey (Jan 12, 2016)

How are ya'll feeling about that Kirby Smart hire now?


This guy can't stop a spread offense when he's given a front seven made up entirely of top round draft picks. How's he gonna stop anybody at Georgia?


----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 12, 2016)

Just saw there was thread already started about this... lol


----------



## daisyduke (Jan 12, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> just saw there was thread already started about this... Lol



fail


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2016)

I thought he was the head coach at Georgia not the Defensive coordinator.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I thought he was the head coach at Georgia not the Defensive coordinator.



This and lack of talent at UGA will keep the Bullpups in the 2nd tier of the the SEC East.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> How are ya'll feeling about that Kirby Smart hire now?
> 
> 
> This guy can't stop a spread offense when he's given a front seven made up entirely of top round draft picks. How's he gonna stop anybody at Georgia?



How did it feel to go Clemsoning yet again? Talk about a epic fail!!! I guess you guys got us UGA fans yall are a year ahead of us since your last NC!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> How are ya'll feeling about that Kirby Smart hire now?
> 
> 
> This guy can't stop a spread offense when he's given a front seven made up entirely of top round draft picks. How's he gonna stop anybody at Georgia?



Which game did you watch last night? I watched the one where Bama soundly won the college football National Championship.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2016)

Clemson's QB is a baller! He'd give anyone fits! Clemson didn't go 14-1 being an average team.

Kirby will be fine. I hope!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2016)

I guess he is looking for one of those moral victories......


----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 12, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> How did it feel to go Clemsoning yet again? Talk about a epic fail!!! I guess you guys got us UGA fans yall are a year ahead of us since your last NC!!!!!!



I just took a look at Vegas's odds to win the championship next year; where is Georgia on this list...

Clemson — 6-to-1
Alabama — 7-to-1
Oklahoma — 10-to-1
Baylor — 12-to-1
Stanford — 15-to-1
Michigan — 15-to-1
Ohio State — 15-to-1
Notre Dame — 15-to-1
Florida State — 15-to-1
Tennessee — 15-to-1
LSU — 20-to-1
Ole Miss — 30-to-1
Oregon — 30-to-1
Iowa — 30-to-1
USC — 30-to-1
Houston — 30-to-1
Florida — 30-to-1
Michigan State — 30-to-1
North Carolina — 40-to-1
TCU — 40-to-1
UCLA — 40-to-1
Oklahoma State — 40-to-1
Louisville — 40-to-1


----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Which game did you watch last night? I watched the one where Bama soundly won the college football National Championship.



I watched the game where Lane Kiffin took advantage of Clemson's best defender getting hurt early and thus saved Alabama from a loss due to Kirby Smart's inability to stop a spread offense.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> I just took a look at Vegas's odds to win the championship next year; where is Georgia on this list...
> 
> Clemson — 6-to-1
> Alabama — 7-to-1
> ...



1981


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> I watched the game where Lane Kiffin took advantage of Clemson's best defender getting hurt early and thus saved Alabama from a loss due to Kirby Smart's inability to stop a spread offense.



Injuries are part of the game. Was your best defender lined up on the on-side kick, or the kick off return? Moral victories don't count cuz..........


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> I just took a look at Vegas's odds to win the championship next year; where is Georgia on this list...
> 
> Clemson — 6-to-1
> Alabama — 7-to-1
> ...



your qb is great. yall just got rolled. let that set in a bit and digest it before you run that mouth and worry about next year.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> your qb is great. yall just got rolled. let that set in a bit and digest it before you run that mouth and worry about next year.



 I call what happened to them last night, Clemsoning.


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2016)

It's hard to beat a qb that can run and throw. Have you seen VT in the NC picture with Micheal Vick gone? Clemson being back to GT status is an injury away.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2016)

riprap said:


> It's hard to beat a qb that can run and throw. Have you seen VT in the NC picture with Micheal Vick gone? Clemson being back to GT status is an injury away.



He was a game cock fan when Spurrier first came...


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 12, 2016)

Yea. I'm sure if McGarity thoght Bama /Smart would give up 40 points while WINNING the *national championship* he would have kept Richt to be on the safe side....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 12, 2016)

dogs are in good hands, as bad as that pains me to say   ......  bandwagontrey


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2016)

Old Winchesters said:


> Yea. I'm sure if McGarity thoght Bama /Smart would give up 40 points while WINNING the *national championship* he would have kept Richt to be on the safe side....


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 12, 2016)

riprap said:


> It's hard to beat a qb that can run and throw. Have you seen VT in the NC picture with Micheal Vick gone? Clemson being back to GT status is an injury away.



x2

The problem was Deshaun Watson, not the offense.  Watson rushed for more yards than the rest of the team combined and that includes negative yardage from sacks. He also kept numerous plays alive by scrambling then throwing.  The kid is pretty special.  I was very impressed with him last night.  But like riprap said, if Watson tweaks his knee in the 1st qtr, it's a blowout.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 12, 2016)

Weathermantrey...we all know how crushed you are, but try to show a little class...fake it till you make it. Clemson played a great game, I tip my hat to the team, they just got out manned and out coached.
Watson is the best QB in College this year and the team gave it all they had, it just wasn't enough this year.
BAMA put up at least 7 in each qtr. CLEMSON put up 0 in the 2nd qtr.
CLEMSON got some window dressing at the end which meant nothing.
BAMA'S depth stopped the spread enough to win in the 4th qtr. As it has done all season...Clemson got outscored in the 4th as it has all season.
You'll be alright 
Clemson is the second best team in the Country in 2015...you may get another shot next year.
We ALL know that your complaining about BAMA'S ranking. Mid season was merely your feeling of impending doom at the prospect of having to face BAMA in the playoffs. ...nice forecast weatherman!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 12, 2016)

I still feel just fine about Kirby.
According to you and Vegas odds, I reckon they might as well cancel the 2016 season and just hand Clemson the trophy. That would be the only way they get it.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Which game did you watch last night? I watched the one where Bama soundly won the college football National Championship.



Soundly won????    I watched every minute.  We were lucky to get out with the W.  Just thankful Clemson did make the 2 point PAT or get the ball back one more time.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 12, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> I just took a look at Vegas's odds to win the championship next year; where is Georgia on this list...
> 
> Clemson — 6-to-1
> Alabama — 7-to-1
> ...



6 and 5 teams do not make this list.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 13, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I guess he is looking for one of those moral victories......



THIS^^^^

He needs something to feel good about so he is going to take jabs at any thing he thinks he can hit


----------



## Scott G (Jan 13, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> How are ya'll feeling about that Kirby Smart hire now?



Quoted for when Watson leaves next year and Clemson goes back to 7-8 win seasons.


----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 13, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Quoted for when Watson leaves next year and Clemson goes back to 7-8 win seasons.



We've won at least 10 games 5 years in a row... but ok, whatever you say. lol


----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 13, 2016)

RipperIII said:


> Weathermantrey...we all know how crushed you are, but try to show a little class...fake it till you make it. Clemson played a great game, I tip my hat to the team, they just got out manned and out coached.
> Watson is the best QB in College this year and the team gave it all they had, it just wasn't enough this year.
> BAMA put up at least 7 in each qtr. CLEMSON put up 0 in the 2nd qtr.
> CLEMSON got some window dressing at the end which meant nothing.
> ...



Window dressing at the end?? You're kidding right?  

Bama's D didn't sniff stopping Clemson in the 2nd half. Heck, Saban admitted as much when he said that's the reason why he went for the onside kick. He realized his defense was sucking wind and getting ran over, and he had to do something to keep them off the field.

Don't get me wrong, you beat us, and congrats on the win. But why don't you show a little class and stop acting like Bama walked all over us. Any objective person that what watched that game could see it was 2 evenly matched teams. Heck, Clemson even had more rushing yard that Bama did... who saw that one coming?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2016)

browning7wsm said:


> dogs are in good hands, as bad as that pains me to say :d  ......  Bandwagontrey



this!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2016)

Forgive me if I'm wrong... Didn't UGA beat the tar out of Clemson the last time we played?? Which was last season?


----------



## Scott G (Jan 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong... Didn't UGA beat the tar out of Clemson the last time we played?? Which was last season?



And lead the series 42-18. But hey, they won 10 games last year in the ACC!!!............but BOTH teams from within the GA State boundaries beat them like a drum.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2016)

Yall played a good game Weatherman. Clemson whooped Bama in the trenches.


As many here have said before, the best team doesn't always win.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 13, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> As many here have said before, the best team doesn't always win.



The best did in the NC and peach bowl games


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 13, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yall played a good game Weatherman. Clemson whooped Bama in the trenches.
> 
> 
> As many here have said before, the best team doesn't always win.



...but it did in this game


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2016)

Don't kid yourselves


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 13, 2016)

Weatherman...you started this junk by attempting to take a shot at UGA and BAMA, so take your medicine.
And yes, window dressing...you're down by 12 with a minute 20 to go.
You score (great pass by the way) with 12 seconds left on a prevent D.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 13, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Don't kid yourselves



We aren't


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2016)

RipperIII said:


> Weatherman...you started this junk by attempting to take a shot at UGA and BAMA, so take your medicine.
> And yes, window dressing...you're down by 12 with a minute 20 to go.
> You score (great pass by the way) with 12 seconds left on a prevent D.



The game was still on the line at that point. Much stranger things have happened.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2016)

Clemsoning...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2016)

Next question!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> I watched the game where Lane Kiffin took advantage of Clemson's best defender getting hurt early and thus saved Alabama from a loss due to Kirby Smart's inability to stop a spread offense.



Whatever it takes to make you feel good. The game was a toss up until the 4th Qtr. Then Bama shifted into Overdrive and Clemson down shifted to low gear.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Whatever it takes to make you feel good. The game was a toss up until the 4th Qtr. Then Bama shifted into Overdrive and Clemson down shifted to low gear.



That was also the same defender that kept lining up past the line of scrimmage and not getting called for it??


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 13, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> I watched the game where Lane Kiffin took advantage of Clemson's best defender getting hurt early and thus saved Alabama from a loss due to Kirby Smart's inability to stop a spread offense.



And, don't forget about Watson getting the wood put to him, which required a Band-Aid to be applied on his elbow. We all know he doesn't play as well with a Band-Aid on his elbow.

I haven't read where anyone said Alabama ran all over Clemson, but you've got to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 13, 2016)

I have one question??? Who won?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> I have one question??? Who won?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> I have one question??? Who won?



That doesn't matter to him he's looking for a moral victory.


----------



## riprap (Jan 13, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Don't kid yourselves



Clemson beat themselves. Gave up easy TD's on blown assignments and a huge turnover.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 13, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Clemson's QB is a baller! He'd give anyone fits! Clemson didn't go 14-1 being an average team.
> 
> Kirby will be fine. I hope!





riprap said:


> It's hard to beat a qb that can run and throw. Have you seen VT in the NC picture with Micheal Vick gone?





hayseed_theology said:


> x2
> 
> The problem was Deshaun Watson, not the offense.  Watson rushed for more yards than the rest of the team combined and that includes negative yardage from sacks. He also kept numerous plays alive by scrambling then throwing.  The kid is pretty special.  I was very impressed with him last night.



See also: Cam Newton, Tim Tebow, Vince Young, Johnny Manziel

Guys like that are hard to defend. They make plays even when the opposing defense does everything right. I was impressed with Clemson's defense, as well. The INT and special teams were the difference in this game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2016)

riprap said:


> Clemson beat themselves. Gave up easy TD's on blown assignments and a huge turnover.



Yep sure did. They outmatched Bama in intensity and the trenches. I never expected their d line to flat out whoop bama's o line.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2016)

Heckuva ballgame, congratz to Bammer.  It was either teams to win, or lose.  Bammer wanted it a little more.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep sure did. They outmatched Bama in intensity and the trenches. I never expected their d line to flat out whoop bama's o line.



Bama outmatched Clemson on the scoreboard. Everything else is academic excellence.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2016)

Just wanted to congratulate Ole Miss on their NC.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Bama outmatched Clemson on the scoreboard. Everything else is academic excellence.



As has been said before, sometimes the best team doesn't win.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 13, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> As has been said before, sometimes the best team doesn't win.



Not applicable to this game...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2016)

RipperIII said:


> Not applicable to this game...



Best team was not in it. Ole Miss beat Bama.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 14, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> I watched the game where Lane Kiffin took advantage of Clemson's best defender getting hurt early and thus saved Alabama from a loss due to Kirby Smart's inability to stop a spread offense.



Can I get you a crying towel?  I assume you want an ugly orange one.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Can I get you a crying towel?  I assume you want an ugly orange one.



Ugly Orange is redundant.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2016)

Seriously, there are a lot of colors in the spectrum. How many years and hundreds hours of work did it take to come up with a color that hideous.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 14, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Best team was not in it. Ole Miss beat Bama.



...don't you have to take some kind of aptitude test to be a mod.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 14, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Best team was not in it. Ole Miss beat Bama.



...don't you have to take some kind of sports aptitude test to be a mod.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2016)

RipperIII said:


> ...don't you have to take some kind of sports aptitude test to be a mod.



I thought I had a good attitude.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> As has been said before, sometimes the best team doesn't win.



In this country the team with the most points on the scoreboard at the end of the game is the winner and that makes them the best. Anybody who says otherwise is the sore loser in the crowd, but nobody else cares.


----------



## riprap (Jan 15, 2016)

RipperIII said:


> ...don't you have to take some kind of sports aptitude test to be a mod.



How is it when bama loses bama beat themselves, but when bama wins they are always the better team?


----------



## riprap (Jan 15, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I thought I had a good attitude.



They should send that Arkansas reciever a ring since he had the presence of mind to sling that ball behind him.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2016)

That is the way of the Bamer mind Rip.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2016)

riprap said:


> How is it when bama loses bama beat themselves, but when bama wins they are always the better team?



This


----------

